# Angry Squeaking



## velve (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi! I know people have mentioned chirping when hedgies are happy, but what about squeaking really loudly when they're annoyed or want to tell you something? When I pick my hedgehog out of her playpen when she's in the middle of exploring, she always starts squeaking noisily (as if she's scolding me, or getting mad) and trying to squirm downwards again! Her quills stay flat but she gets awfully noisy in a chattery sort of way. 

If I do what she wants and put her back down, she stops squeaking and starts exploring again  I notice she also does it when I put her in water - once I take her out she stops squeaking.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I noticed that Hejji squeaks (very softly) when I give him a bath. He hates water (darn adorable video's on youtube made me think all hedgehogs love to swim!). Bath time is the only time he ever squeaks, and I interpret it as "I don't like this, help me!". Luckily for him bath time is infrequent.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla will do a soft squeeking in the mornings when I wake him up to check on him. I wish I could record it. It's so sweet. Even though he's annoyed at me.


----------



## velve (Jul 7, 2010)

They're so cute. I guess the squeaking_ is_ pretty soft but seems louder than it is since she otherwise makes very little noise at all. I guess even silent types need to express themselves sometimes!!


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

If I hold Winston on his back for too long after he has unballed he makes this little angry, frustrated squeaking noise while trying to flip himself over. He also did it the one time I clipped his toenail too short and nipped the quick.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Nessarial: Loki does the exact same thing. If he's on his back too long, he squeals at me. I usually hold him on his back when I first get him up because his feet are always a little dirty and he needs them cleaned, and that's when he starts to struggle. If I don't flip him over, he squeals. Hedgehogs are just full of weird noises. <3


----------

